# Who rides short distances?



## Oldie But Goodie (24 Jan 2011)

I was just wondering who gets all dressed up with the cycle gear to go out for a 10-15 mile ride and who just wants to go a couple of mile to the shops maybe 20-30 minutes there and back.
Ive just had a great little ride through the urban jungle of Bristol 15mins each way and just wondered who thinks to themselves, "Take the bike" before thinking of walking or taking the car?
I am not a tree hugger but just love riding my bike at any given opportunity.
Obviously I do the longer distances as well.


----------



## colinr (24 Jan 2011)

I rode a mammoth 1.4 miles to work this morning, but I usually walk because it's hardly worth getting the bike out for it. Didn't get dressed up though, SPD shoes and a softshell instead of trainers and a jacket and I'm good to go.


----------



## tyred (24 Jan 2011)

I have rode my bike on ridiculously short journeys but never get dressed up for it.


----------



## Zoiders (24 Jan 2011)

There is plenty of non lycra kit you can cycle in that is comfortable enough for all day wear.

Look cleats and arms warmers are not compulsory.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jan 2011)

I always do my shortest ride is 5.5 miles to Sainsburys and back


----------



## monkeypony (24 Jan 2011)

I dont ride to the shops. Mainly because I dont own a bike that I would be happy to leave chained up outside them! I've thought about buying a BSO for just this reason but can't bring myself to do it! (and storage space is at a premium)


----------



## marzjennings (24 Jan 2011)

I often ride the 1.1 miles to the shop to pick up milk and eggs and other basics. No need for any special bike gear, just grab the back with the lock left in it and go.

Also every now and then I'll take the road bike out for a neighbourhood spin, jeans and t-shirt, no gloves, glasses or lid, just to go ol-skool for an hour.


----------



## mickle (24 Jan 2011)

When I lived in Hereford I used to ride to my loca, which was such a short distance that it took me twice as long to get the bike out and ride as it took to walk. 

It was because I liked to sit in the beer garden and look at my bike.... 



Yes I know.


----------



## ohnovino (24 Jan 2011)

I ride to my local shops all the time, even though they're only a third of a mile away.

I do tend to take the long route back though


----------



## Davidc (24 Jan 2011)

I ride for most things if the weather's reasonable.

Don't usually go to the nearest supermarket which is an Asda with zero bike parking. It's 1.3 miles to town where there's a medium sized Sainsburys, and most other supermarkets are under 2 miles, so go to them. It's easier shopping with the bike, the wheels take the weight and the panniers hold a good sized shopping load. Clothing - nothing special for round town, just pop cycle clips on, usually put my helmet on, and if I need a jacket wear my Altura one or a light coloured padded one.

My first choice for shopping is the bike. Walking's too slow and my arms don't like the carrying, and using the car in Taunton is a pain in the posterior.

Going further than round town I use the road bike. Again no special clothing, can't stand lycra so don't wear it, and in summer just put on a T shirt and a pair of sports shorts.

About the only concessions I make to cycle clothing are a bright yellow Altura Jacket or if it's not its sort of weather a Hi Viz refective sash, a helmet, and a pair of Lidl cycling shoes. Oh, and of course a pair of cycle clips and a pair of cycling mittens.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (24 Jan 2011)

I never use my bike these days, and it's partly because we're a five minute walk from the centre of town. Why would I bother dragging the bike out, finding a lock, changing my shoes, then riding all of half a mile before finding somewhere to lock it, changing my shoes and walking into town? Anything I can't do in town is usually a drive, since I'm normally carrying lots of music stuff.


----------



## Banjo (24 Jan 2011)

I have double sided pedals on the hybrid if shopping or other short rides I just wear jeans and trainers,if going anyfurther I may or may not put cycling kit on.Its amazing how all the littler journeys add up to a lot of miles over a month.

On the road bike I almost allways wear cycling kit and shoes.

You dont have to be a tree hugger to see the benefit of short journeys around town on a bike.


----------



## david1701 (24 Jan 2011)

I ride 4 miles to the shop, but get togged up because I don't work in jeans


----------



## snorri (24 Jan 2011)

Oldie But Goodie said:


> I was just wondering who gets all dressed up with the cycle gear to go out for a 10-15 mile ride


I've just done a 15 mile round trip to the local recycling place and shop, but I just wear the same clothes that I would wear if cycling much further. I dress for the weather rather than for the bicycle, so the only cycle specific clothing is a yellow jacket and trouser clip.


----------



## GrasB (24 Jan 2011)

It's not about the distance it's about the intensity. I'd wear cycling clothing for my 15 commute because it'll be 40min of very high power output. When I was doing much more utility cycling I'd only wear lightly padded shorts/trousers for anything under 15 miles because I'd not be pushing that hard.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (24 Jan 2011)

I pick up my daily paper from our village shop every morning. It's only a few minute's ride but it's the way I get my old bod moving.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2011)

i often ride the strida intro and around town. it has the advantage of folding up and rolling on its wheels so it comes in the shops with me. 'town' is less than a mile but i like to take the long way home. courier bag does carry duty and i always wear ordinary clothes on the strida.

at this time of year I often ride 20km into work in all the gear in daylight but i'm afraid of the dark so i cycle down the hill to the railway station for the train ride home. 2.4km in my office clothes (+reflectives) and spds


----------



## rsb62rsb (24 Jan 2011)

Yes, I ride short distances... sometimes literally a few hundred yards up the lane and back... just for the fun of it. If there was a shop nearer I'd go to it more often by bike.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2011)

We have a Brompton by the front door for this very reason!


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2011)

If I'm running errands I'll often use my fixed, but I'll ride in ordinary clothes and trainers Riding to and from work, 13 mile round trip I'll do in my work clothes and work boots. I only use cycle gear for club and leisure rides, normally fifty-sixty miles or more.


----------



## Roadrunner78 (25 Jan 2011)

Yep. I ride 1.8 miles to the supermarket for a few little bits. If I'm going solo into the town centre I cycle the 2.3 miles, if not my wife and I walk  with daughter in push chair. I cycle to work as well. The car is a big shopping trolley , or for out of town trips.


----------



## DrSquirrel (25 Jan 2011)

I walk, and usually take the little one out.

Other than that, all bikes are clipless so not so easy to just jump on and go - although mtb spd shoes don't take long to shove on - just not the greatest to walk in.

I prefer the walk - cycling even 3/4 mile x2 I tend to go full bore and it hurts!





mickle said:


> When I lived in Hereford I used to ride to my loca, which was such a short distance that it took me twice as long to get the bike out and ride as it took to walk.
> 
> It was because I liked to sit in the beer garden and look at my bike....
> 
> Yes I know.



w00t

And 10001 metres of walking into town to lock it up as you're not allowed to cycle there now!

Would take 4x long to drive though


----------



## Moodyman (25 Jan 2011)

Cycle specific clothing and SPDs for commutes (12 miles one way) and long weekend rides.

Casual clothes and flat pedals for local errands - say 5 miles or less.

But I use my old bike for those so don't mind using a cheap cable lock in public places.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2011)

I use my bike (mtb or single speed) to cycle to the swimming pool or round to the local shops, bikes kept in the rear vestibule* so no bother to pick up on the way out. Both have flat pedals so regular shoes and clothes are fine. Both journeys no more than 5 - 10 minues. Why walk when you can ride in style!



*sounds posh eh!


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Jan 2011)

monkeypony said:


> I dont ride to the shops. Mainly because I dont own a bike that I would be happy to leave chained up outside them! I've thought about buying a BSO for just this reason but can't bring myself to do it! (and storage space is at a premium)



Same here ! Although a 70's style 3 speed jobby might be on the cards with a basket up front for good measure !


----------



## mightyquin (25 Jan 2011)

One of the things I miss not having a bike for (I'm looking for a new bike) is for making those short trips to the shops/pub/etc. I don't usually wear anything specific because I'm cycling, apart from a helmet.

I'm working close to home now so really want to start commuting by bike.


----------



## fimm (25 Jan 2011)

On the Brompton I wear ordinary clothes - a suit if I'm on my way to/from work or I've recently started throwing on a pair of Ron Hills if I'm going somewhere like swimming as that means I don't have to bother about clipping my trouser legs out of the way. Flat pedals and ordinary shoes. Most trips are only a mile or two, but it is quicker than walking.

On my road bike I'll always be doing reasonably long distances with some degree of effort, so that means lycra (or layers at this time of year) and SPDs.


----------



## yello (25 Jan 2011)

I don't bother getting togged up for utility rides*, I just go in whatever I'm wearing plus SPD shoes.


*going to the local shop, post office, bakers or the docs


----------

